# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] ⚔️ RuneAncient: Old School - JUST RE-LAUNCHED | Ironman Modes | Weekly $50 Contests!

## Dream9

.  .
Server status: Online



*Welcome to RuneAncient!*

RuneAncient is focused around the 2005-2007 era of RS. This project has been worked on for awhile. Our very newly launched RuneAncient Old School server is a player economy based server with lots of pvm, skilling & pking content. Exp rates are quite low but should be a hard challenge also fun for those who wish to try it out. RuneAncient has been in the progress of many, many months now meaning we are not new in this business and of course we do this for everyone's fun and enjoyment meaning everyone is absolutely welcome to try. Expect many upcoming updates and then of course what the community suggests and wants to be polled. Make sure you only download the client through our website which can be found down below. 

*Launch:* 2-17-2019.
*Game Type:* Economy, PvP, Skilling & Adventure.*
Experience rates:* Combat x15, Skilling x15.
*Revision:* 2005-2007 (#317)
*Location:*Canada




*FEATURES*
8 Minigames.
Quest shops with their rewards.
Ironman and Ultimate Ironman game modes.
Beneficial resource area located at the same location from osrs.
317 gameframe with some 2005 addons (2006)
Item data loaded up to the year 2007.
10+ Bosses.
Donator's only area with many beneficial additions (Non p2w).
Wilderness slayer tasks.
2005 World maps (Varrock, Edgeville & Wilderness).
Pets achieved from bosses & skilling.
Achievement diaries.
Achievement tasks.
Realistic and cool shops.
Active staff team.
Random group bosses spawning in the Wilderness.
Friendly small community.
Custom home located in Edgeville (Mix of custom & rsc look).
Wilderness bosses.
Custom Duel arena


*CURRENT EVENT
*
*** First player to max out overall stats (2180 total level) wins: $50 Paypal, 50m OSRS, OR 50 in-game donation scroll.
*** First player to max out as a *Ironman Mode* overall stats (2180 total level) wins: $50 Paypal, 50m OSRS, OR 50 in-game donation scroll.
*** First player to max out as a *Ultimate Ironman Mode* overall stats (2180 total level) wins: $50 Paypal, 50m OSRS, OR 50 in-game donation scroll.
*** Weekly tournaments mainly PvP & clanning every friday/saturday: $50 Paypal, 50m OSRS, OR 50 in-game donation scroll.




*MEDIA
*

----------

